# Int Branch necktie



## 30 for 30 (3 May 2014)

Anyone know if the Int Branch has a regimental-style necktie for civvy wear?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## George Wallace (3 May 2014)

Senor Mono said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the Int Branch has a regimental-style necktie for civvy wear?
> 
> Thanks for any insight.



Nope.  They do not.  The colour scheme would be to gawdy.   Would you really want something like this?

Closest thing you may find it is the British Int Corps tie.  Theirs has some taste.


----------



## Webgear (3 May 2014)

Thank the gods they don't have one.

Anyways if you are interested here is the link to their kit shop.

http://www.silverstarkit.ca/Default.aspx


----------

